# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Δορυφορικο internet σε χωριο

## ntrits

> Title: *Δορυφορικο internet σε χωριο*
> Post by: *petrosz1* on *19:44 12/11/2009* Καλησπερα παιδια ειμαι απο ενα χωριο στην Ηλεια στο οποιο δεν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα για adsl ουτε και καλυψη 3G αν και ειμαστε μονο 8 χιλιομετρα απο τον Πυργο.Εχουμε σκεφτει να κανουμε ενα δικτυο στο χωριο και να βαλουμε μια συνδεση δορυφορικη αρκετα καλη αν γινεται αυτο, ωστε να υποστηριζει γυρω στα 15 με 20 ατομα,και να συνδεθουμε και στο awmn μεσω internet αν γινεται.Μηπως ξερει καποιος αν μπορει να γινει κατι τετοιο κυριως με το θεμα του internet.Ευχαριστω πολυ.
> 
> Title: *Re: Δορυφορικο internet σε χωριο*
> Post by: *tsatasos* on *14:42 13/11/2009* Για Δορυφορικό Internet (πακέτα ταχύτητες κτλ.) μπορώ να σου πω αναλυτικά ότι θες.
> 
> Στείλε μου με ένα πμ το e-mail σου να σου στείλω αναλυτικά κάποια αρχεία να δεις.
> 
> Γενικά πάντως, αν και τώρα τελευταία βγήκαν κάποια καλύτερα και οικονομικότερα πακέτα, παραμένει σχετικά ακριβό και με περιερισμούς.
> ...


.

----------


## Devil_7

Καλησπέρα και από μένα και μπράβο για τη δουλειά που έχετε κάνει και κάνετε γενικά. Ψάχνοντας βρήκα αυτό το θέμα το οποίο βέβαια είναι πολύ παλιό αλλά περιγράφει ακριβώς αυτό που θέλω να κάνω. 
Δηλαδή: Επειδή στο χωριό μου δεν έχει έρθει το adsl και μάλλον δεν πρόκειται να έρθει ποτέ θέλω να βάλω δορυφορικό ίντερνετ βλέποντας ότι η τιμές δεν είναι απαγορευτικές και συμφέρουν από το 3g. http://www.tooway.com.gr/
Ήθελα λοιπόν να ρωτήσω πόσο δύσκολο είναι να στήσω ένα ασύρματο δίκτυο και να μοιραστεί το ίντερνετ σε 4-5 σπίτια για αρχή και ίσως και παραπάνω ανάλογα το κόστος? Η μεγαλύτερη απόσταση με οπτική επαφή είναι 350 μέτρα. Τι εξοπλισμό θα χρειαστώ γενικά και τι για κάθε σπίτι ξεχωριστά? Αν θέλετε μπορώ να σας δείξω και στον χάρτη τα σπίτια που θέλω να πάρουν ίντερνετ με τις αποστάσεις κτλ.

----------


## romias

Ποιο είναι το χωριό;
Μήπως υπάρχει κάτι ήδη στημένο κοντά!

----------


## Devil_7

> Ποιο είναι το χωριό;
> Μήπως υπάρχει κάτι ήδη στημένο κοντά!


Αλεποχώρι Λακωνίας. Αποκλείεται να υπάρχει βασικά.

----------


## romias

Κι όμως....
http://www.mswn.org

----------


## Devil_7

> Κι όμως....
> http://www.mswn.org


Όταν έλεγες κοντά περίμενα ότι εννοούσες πιο κοντά. Είσαι σίγουρος ότι μπορώ να συνδεθώ στο δίκτυο? Δεν ξέρω τπτ βασικά επι του θέματος οπότε πρέπει να ρίξω διάβασμα. Είναι πιο εύκολο αυτό από το να κάνω το δικό μου δίκτυο?

----------


## romias

Σίγουρος δεν είμαι για τίποτα.
Δεν χάνεις κάτι να επικοινωνήσεις με τα παιδιά εκεί,μάλλον θα κερδίσεις παρά πολύ βοήθεια και ίσως φανείς χρήσιμος στην ευρύτερη περιοχή.
Διάβασμα θα χρειαστείς σε κάθε περίπτωση εκτός αν το αναθέσεις σε επαγγελματία.
Ρίξε και μια ματιά στο openmesh,κατα την γνώμη μου η ιδανικότερη και οικονομικότερη λύση γι αυτό που θες να κάνεις.
https://www.open-mesh.com
Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Devil_7

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε. Θα το ψάξω. 

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9300 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## NetTraptor

Προειδοποίηση! Το open-mesh είναι καλό για την τιμή του. Αλλά όχι και πολύ αξιόπιστο. What you pay is what you get.
P.S. πολύ καλύτερο από ότι ήταν παλαιότερα σαν hardware & Firmware αλλά μέτριο.

----------


## Devil_7

https://www.aerial.net/shop/product/...oco2-mimo.html
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.535001
Κάποιο από αυτό κάνει για την περίπτωση μου? Αν ναι πόσα θα χρειαστώ? 
Το χωριό μου είναι αυτό 
και το δορυφορικό ίντερνετ θα μπει στο σημείο Α. Τα σημεία που ενώνονται έχουν οπτική επαφή μεταξύ τους και είναι τα σπίτια που θέλω να δώσω ίντερνετ για αρχή. Για το σημείο Β όμως δεν είμαι σίγουρος ακόμα. Και επειδή θα ήθελα να μπορούν να συνδεθούν κι άλλοι που ενδεχομένως να μην έχουν οπτική επαφή γίνεται να καλύψω μια ακτίνα 300m χωρίς να υπάρχει παντού οπτική επαφή?

----------


## NetTraptor

Χωρίς οπτική επαφή όχι. Με οπτική επαφή ναι. 
Και όταν λες θέλω να καλύψω τι εννοείς? Αν εννοείς ότι βάζοντας κεραίες σε αυτά τα 4 σημεία θα κυκλοφορείς σε όλο το χωριό με ένα laptop και θα παίζεις αυτό δεν γίνεται!
Θα πρέπει να στήσεις σε πολύ περισσότερα σημεία πολυκατευθυντικά αλλά και κατευθυντικα interface που θα παρέχουν bandwidth στα προηγούμενα.

----------


## Devil_7

Ναι, οκ. Το ξέρω ότι δεν είναι τόσο απλό. Βασικά απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω και μου εξήγησαν και αλλού πρέπει να συνδέσω σημείο με σημείο και μετά να στήσω access point σε κάθε σημείο για να μοιράζω ίντερνετ σε διπλανά σπίτια κτλ.

----------


## radio 623

Με τα παιδιά απο το mswn επικοινώνησες;

----------


## Devil_7

Έστειλα mail σε έναν κόμβο. Δεν έστειλα στο forum. Θα το κάνω σήμερα αν είναι. Απλά δεν βλέπω πολύ κίνηση στο forum και δεν ξέρω αν θα πάρω απάντηση. Το θέμα είναι ότι, δεν πρέπει να έχω οπτική επαφή με κάποιον κόμβο για να συνδεθώ? Κάτι που μου φαίνεται πολύ δύσκολο λόγο της τοποθεσίας του χωριού.

----------


## NetTraptor

Αν μπορείς να βοηθήσεις και βλέπεις τα παιδιά εκεί θα είσαι τυχερούς!  ::

----------


## Devil_7

Μακάρι αλλά όπως είπα είναι πολύ δύσκολο να υπάρχει οπτική επαφή με κάποιον κόμβο. Ελπίζω να μπορέσω να επικοινωνήσω με κάποιον από τους γύρο κόμβους μήπως μπορούσαμε να το δούμε.

----------


## radio 623

Κάπου έχει πάρει τ'αυτί μου ότι ετοιμάζουν επέκταση προς Λακωνία. 
Ανεξάρτητα αν θα μπορείς να συνδεθείς άμεσα, καλό είναι να συζητήσεις μαζί τους την υποδομή που θα στήσεις, ώστε ενδεχομένως να μπορέσετε να συνδεθείτε στο μέλλον. 
Βάλε τον κόμβο σου και στο wind (http://wind.mswn.org/) και στείλε τους μήνυμα απο εκεί.
Στην χειρότερη, αν δεν σου απαντήσεις κανείς, θα τους βρείς στο irc στο #room.
Απο inet μπαίνεις απο εδώ:

itmy.dyndns.org 
pyrap.no-ip.org 
acinonyx.ath.cx 
wildbird.dyndns.org 

Καλή επιτυχία και καλή διασκέδαση

----------


## tsatasos

Για το irc μέσω internet: http://www.pwmn.net/irc

----------


## fengi1

Απο το http://wind.mswn.org/ καταχωρησε την θεση σου να δουμε που ακριβως εισαι και τι μπορει να γινει.

----------


## Devil_7

Το έχω κάνει αυτό. Αυτός είναι ο κόμβος: Αλεποχώρι Λακωνίας (#831)
Μίλησα και με ένα παιδί που έχει τον πιο κοντινό κόμβο σε εμένα {lkn-4 (#242)} και θα συναντηθούμε από κοντά μέσα στην άλλη βδομάδα. 
Μπήκα και στο http://www.pwmn.net/irc αλλά αυτό είναι της Πάτρας το δίκτυο. Μου είπε ένα παιδί να μιλήσω με τον κόμβο mswn-tsemperoy (#153) και έστειλα και σε αυτόν.

----------


## fengi1

Τσεμπερου , Δολιανα δεν εχεις οπτικη απο οτι ειδα. Πιθανων να βλεπεις το Nioxori #634.
Για το #242 το wind δειχνει να μην υπαρχει οπτικη.

----------


## Devil_7

Δυστυχώς νομίζω ότι δεν μπορώ να έχω οπτική επαφή με κανέναν κόμβο.

----------


## ntrits

Αν έχεις οπτική επαφή πάρε μερικές AirGrid για backbone και μερικά bullet2 HP με omni 8-9dbi και φτιάξε ένα δίκτυο σε bridge.

Αν θες πιο μικρό κόστος bullet2 HP σε WDS

Τα nanostation και τα loco2 δεν είναι για πολλά-πολλά

----------

